# 210 gallon tank, update.



## bobme (Jan 30, 2012)

Wow, I have not been here in ages. Sorry guys ...
Going to grab a new video soon and post it but I just wanted to stop by and show off my eye candy ....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uXcfLHNMib4


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice video!


----------

